# More HDMI issues



## DBS_Derek (Mar 12, 2006)

My 622 was installed two months ago and have experienced zero problems. Few days ago my HDMI starting going south. At first my audio/video was intermittent. Now it is non-existent. I tried replacing the HDMI cable but there was no change. Fortunately I can fall back on the component connections although I notice a degrade in PQ. I've also been noticing a few corrupted recordings. TERRIBLE timing with the World Cup!!!

I called the Dish tonight and the CSR says it's a known software issue. He had no resolution for me. He took down some information (R00 & S19 numbers, bootstrap, software version (L357) and TV type) and said he would submit an "uncommon trend report" to the engineering team.

I guess I'll stay tuned to the message board on a new software upgrade


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

Join the crowd - it's growing every day.
I'm gonna wait before I contact Dish and request a replacement. I just don't trust the quality of the 622, nor Dish's understanding of the issues, at this time.

It's a hassle to go through the exchange process. I want to be assured that my replacement will work as promised.


----------



## Squiglee (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone determined if the HDMI problem is TV brand related? I got a replacement 622 a few weeks after my first one due to the spontaneous reboot issue. Neither the first one or this one I have had going on three months have ever given me a problem with HDMI. I am driving a Panasonic TH-42X50U plasma.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Squiglee said:


> ... I am driving a Panasonic TH-42X50U plasma.


My wife has a TH-37X50U. First 622 lost HDMI after nine days. Replaced for another reason. Been four weeks and so far HDMI continues to work.

Before that there was a 942 connected by HDMI to that set for six months with HDMI. In all cases, Dish provided HDMI to DVI and DVI to HDMI adapter.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I have had my 622 for a month and also am now having HDMI problems. Sometimes "jiggling" the HDMI plug on the back of the 622 will help - like it looses the conection or something. I did try another cable with the exact same results. I'm running my 622 into a scaler (DVDO VP30) and then to a projector. I have another 622 that is also connected via HDMI into a Samsung DLP, with no issues so far. What did they change???


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SJ HART said:


> I have had my 622 for a month and also am now having HDMI problems. Sometimes "jiggling" the HDMI plug on the back of the 622 will help - like it looses the connection or something. I did try another cable with the exact same results. I'm running my 622 into a scaler (DVDO VP30) and then to a projector. I have another 622 that is also connected via HDMI into a Samsung DLP, with no issues so far. What did they change???


Try doing a, "hand shake". With both the 622 and monitor in the on mode, unplug the HDMI cable at either end for a few seconds then plug it back in. If this doesn't work, not much else will. I'm wondering if the monitors having problems are sending a signal making the unauthorized encryption mechanism trigger?


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I can try that, but what a pain. I also connected component back up to the 622 which works perfectly. I can select either one from my scaler, so I'm good for now.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

After almost 4 months with the 622, my HDMI died last night for the first time. I haven't done anything to my system for some time. No new equipment or configuration changes. I haven't touched the cables. 

First thing I tried was to make sure the HDMI cable was seated correctly at both ends. When that didn't work, I tried unplugging it at the 622 for a few seconds and plugging it back in. That didn't work. Then I did a soft-reboot and that brought the picture back but only for an hour or so. 

The second time I tried carefully wiggling the HDMI plug into the 622 and found that if I carefully put the plug part-way into the 622 not quite all the way in, I got a picture. Pushing it in the rest of the way and it went away. So I pulled it back out a little until I got a picture and had no problems the rest of the evening (about 4 hours). I'm puzzled. If it is a connector problem, why did rebooting it also fix the problem for awhile? Strange.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree it is strange. I have not touched mine since the installation. I used the same HDMI cable for my 942 and never had a problem. I do not think it is the connector - something is wrong...


----------



## yochensja (Jun 17, 2006)

SJ HART said:


> I have had my 622 for a month and also am now having HDMI problems. Sometimes "jiggling" the HDMI plug on the back of the 622 will help - like it looses the conection or something. I did try another cable with the exact same results. I'm running my 622 into a scaler (DVDO VP30) and then to a projector. I have another 622 that is also connected via HDMI into a Samsung DLP, with no issues so far. What did they change???


I currently use Directv but thinking about switching to Dish and going with a 622. 
I also use a DVDO VP30 in my setup. Can you tell me if the 622 will output 480i, 480p, 720p and 1080i to the the input of a VP30 over HDMI?

Thanks,
John


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I am using 720p output. I believe the unit supports all the resolutions, but assume most folks that have HD use 720p or 1080i. The 622 upconverts SD channels to the specific resolution you select. There is not currently an option to have the SD channels output in 480i and the HD channels output in a second format (unless you maybe output a SVHS signal to your VP30 in addition to the HDMI and/or component. SJ


----------



## dubinvero (Apr 14, 2004)

SJ HART said:


> I agree it is strange. I have not touched mine since the installation. I used the same HDMI cable for my 942 and never had a problem. I do not think it is the connector - something is wrong...


I have two Dish 622's. I use the HDMI output on the unit in my home theater. The HDMI output failed yesterday. My 622 feeds a DVDO iScan HD+ which shows no signal on the DVI/HDMI input. This 622 has software release L358.

I tried rebooting and replugging the HDMI cable. Still no picture.

I called Dish Tech Support and was told that this was a known problem that would be resolved with the next software release. I asked to speak to a supervisor who told me the same thing. I then asked to be transferred to the Executive area and again was told that this was a known software problem. The contact gave me his name and contact number to follow up if the next release does not cure the problem.

I then swapped my two 622 units. I only use the component out from the second unit. The second units HDMI output is working fine. Both main board serial numbers end in a D. However, this 622 has software release L357. I went into the unit's menu and disabled automatic updates.

Although I am skeptical that this is a software issue, I gave Dish the benefit of the doubt because of the polite and professional way they dealt with me . If the HDMI on my second unit fails I will demand an immediate replacement.

Derek


----------



## steveschauer (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm getting a 622 on Monday. Does the HDMI out require HDCP? I have an older projector and the DVI port does not have HDCP.

Thanks!


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

I am on my third 622. On the first one, HDMI died, followed by Component output. Had to use S-Video on 622! Second and third 622s have had NO HDMI problems. But, with often flaky HD pictures and a continuous loop of spontaneous reboots the other night, I wondered if some signal from the HDMI is causing problems. I pulled the HDMI, even though pic was fine, and am using Component output, which looks fine to me. Use Toslink audio most of the time.

In due course, maybe after the next sofware download (I have L358), I will hook up HDMI and see if it appears to affect my various problems. I keep logs of every "anomaly" in my 622, with detailed information. And a catalog of dated JPGs of goofy-looking Video. It is a pain, but Dish has expressed gratitude for some of the logs I sent them at [email protected].


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

dubinvero said:


> Although I am skeptical that this is a software issue, I gave Dish the benefit of the doubt because of the polite and professional way they dealt with me . If the HDMI on my second unit fails I will demand an immediate replacement.
> 
> Derek


People in this forum continue to say that they will soon replace their 622's if the problem isn't fixed. Whatever makes them think that the replacement units won't have the same exact problem?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

awardtec said:


> People in this forum continue to say that they will soon replace their 622's if the problem isn't fixed. Whatever makes them think that the replacement units won't have the same exact problem?


Simply read the many, many, posts that report this. My wife's first 622 had many problems, including the final straw which was it was spontaneously rebooting nearly every hour.

It's replacement has evidenced but one problem and only a few of us seemingly experience this one. (Loss of video on two of four HD locals from the Sat. Soft reboot restores. Dish is aware of the problem and a few of us, at least, are providing continuing data.)


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

dubinvero said:


> I have two Dish 622's. I use the HDMI output on the unit in my home theater. The HDMI output failed yesterday. My 622 feeds a DVDO iScan HD+ which shows no signal on the DVI/HDMI input. This 622 has software release L358.
> 
> I tried rebooting and replugging the HDMI cable. Still no picture.
> 
> ...


I'm running mine into a DVDO VP30 and it doesn't work. I added a component connection from the 622 back into the VP30 and am currently using that. The HDMI is still connected, but when I switch to it, I don't get a picture. We have another 622 that is working fine (runs HDMI directly into a Samsung DLP).


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Simply read the many, many, posts that report this. My wife's first 622 had many problems, including the final straw which was it was spontaneously rebooting nearly every hour.
> 
> It's replacement has evidenced but one problem and only a few of us seemingly experience this one. (Loss of video on two of four HD locals from the Sat. Soft reboot restores. Dish is aware of the problem and a few of us, at least, are providing continuing data.)


I guess what I was getting at was that (per many posts in these forums) the problem seems to be in the newer units specifically with the L358 version of the software. I just got a brand new unit from Dish as a new customer, has the L358 software, and NO HDMI. My installer had a unit that was only 3 weeks old, also L358 software, no HDMI.

I guess my point was that it appears that an awful lot of newer 622's with the L358 software have no HDMI output, so I couldn't figure out why people were thinking that a new 622 would fix the problem, since it will most likely contain the L358 software....


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

awardtec said:


> ...
> 
> I guess my point was that it appears that an awful lot of newer 622's with the L358 software have no HDMI output, so I couldn't figure out why people were thinking that a new 622 would fix the problem, since it will most likely contain the L358 software....


Possibly, but the HDMI problems were frequently posted here before L358 was downloaded. I don't believe the HDMI are related to L#%*, but of course have no way of knowing *for sure.* But I do know that HDMI failures were occuring prior to that upgrade.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

I have a Mitsubishi 62" DLP which replaced one that failed (same model). The first TV never had any problems with HDMI. The 1st TV (purchased in February) developed a color problem. Tech determined it was a bad light engine. The replacement was worse (tech said that he was sent a bad light engine). In the end the dealer replaced the TV with a new one. Now HDMI is no longer working reliable. If I power off both the TV and the 622 disconnect the HDMI cable re-connect power up HDMI will work until the 622 is put in standby at night. No HDMI with remote power up the next day. I am still at L357.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Maybe Tuesdays SW update 359 will fix this problem


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

dirtydan said:


> Maybe Tuesdays SW update 359 will fix this problem


Well, so far as I can see, after rebooting, etc. I still have no HDMI output on my 622. Anyone else with a previously non-working HDMI/622 experiencing improvement, or not?
Thanks!


----------



## awardtec (Jun 18, 2006)

Forgot to note that I have received the L359 update, and after the update, still have no HDMI output on my 622.


----------



## Soccernut (Jan 20, 2004)

Lawood said:


> I have a Mitsubishi 62" DLP which replaced one that failed (same model). The first TV never had any problems with HDMI. The 1st TV (purchased in February) developed a color problem. Tech determined it was a bad light engine. The replacement was worse (tech said that he was sent a bad light engine). In the end the dealer replaced the TV with a new one. Now HDMI is no longer working reliable. If I power off both the TV and the 622 disconnect the HDMI cable re-connect power up HDMI will work until the 622 is put in standby at night. No HDMI with remote power up the next day. I am still at L357.


I have the same brand TV, HDMI video is great the problem is audio static.


----------



## yellowcanary73 (Mar 6, 2006)

ClarkBar said:


> I am on my third 622. On the first one, HDMI died, followed by Component output. Had to use S-Video on 622! Second and third 622s have had NO HDMI problems. But, with often flaky HD pictures and a continuous loop of spontaneous reboots the other night, I wondered if some signal from the HDMI is causing problems. I pulled the HDMI, even though pic was fine, and am using Component output, which looks fine to me. Use Toslink audio most of the time.
> 
> In due course, maybe after the next sofware download (I have L358), I will hook up HDMI and see if it appears to affect my various problems. I keep logs of every "anomaly" in my 622, with detailed information. And a catalog of dated JPGs of goofy-looking Video. It is a pain, but Dish has expressed gratitude for some of the logs I sent them at [email protected].


And dish told me I was the only one that has had to have 3 622 and now the 3rd one has bitten the dirt my HDMI was working fine just a lot of reboots and audio stuttering on HD but then no video on HDMI OR Component.Now they are punishing me by not sending me another till a Tech can tell them the same thing I told them.My 501 works just great in the same spot where my 622 has been no problems.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Soccernut said:


> I have the same brand TV, HDMI video is great the problem is audio static.


I am now at L359 and no matter what I do I always get a blue screen(no picture no audio). This TV displays a blue screen when no signal is detected. This seems strange as the fiest TV worked perfectly with HDMI. Sunday I will be getting a 211 so will be able to do some addition testing. Fingers crossed that HDMI will work on it.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> I'm running mine into a DVDO VP30 and it doesn't work. I added a component connection from the 622 back into the VP30 and am currently using that. The HDMI is still connected, but when I switch to it, I don't get a picture. We have another 622 that is working fine (runs HDMI directly into a Samsung DLP).


The software update did not help. Same situation.....


----------



## sleeplessInSunnyvale (Jan 16, 2005)

I have a PureAV RazorVision video processor between 622 and my TV using HDMI. I have a problem where I'll get static when I first turn them on. I'll have to unplug and then re-plug the HDMI cable to get a picture. I called E* tech support and they are shipping me a new unit next week. He mentioned that some unit does not exhibit this problem, so you might want to give replacement a try. FYI, my 622 is a E series and has L359.


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

yellowcanary73 said:


> And dish told me I was the only one that has had to have 3 622 and now the 3rd one has bitten the dirt my HDMI was working fine just a lot of reboots and audio stuttering on HD but then no video on HDMI OR Component.Now they are punishing me by not sending me another till a Tech can tell them the same thing I told them.My 501 works just great in the same spot where my 622 has been no problems.


I've also had 3 622's and am still not a happy camper. I do not have a hdmi connection though, so use component w/55" Mitsubishi. 99% of the time I get a good signal but several times a day I receive 5-15 seconds of intermittant color separation, then it goes away .... to play another day.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Lawood said:


> I am now at L359 and no matter what I do I always get a blue screen(no picture no audio). This TV displays a blue screen when no signal is detected. This seems strange as the first TV worked perfectly with HDMI. Sunday I will be getting a 211 so will be able to do some addition testing. Fingers crossed that HDMI will work on it.


I just ran some HDMI tests with two dish receivers a 622 and a 211. Two TV's Mitsubishi 62" DLP and a 42" Samsung DLP. Results were successful on both TV's using the 211 and failed on both TV's with the 622 (no signal detected). 622 level is L359. Will call dish to see what they have to say.
Wonder if it is a coincedence the the 622 may have went bad when the TV was swapped out.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I just replaced my version "A" 622 with a new version "F" 622. It is connected to my Samsung via the HDMI ~ DVI cable. I had no problems with version "A". When I switched the 622 from 480p to 720p, the video sync went gaga and the picture began to flicker in the horizontal. I put it back on 480p, it worked fine. I tested 1080i and it reacted the same as 720p. I put the 622 in standby and did a power cord reset. I changed it back to 720p, it worked fine for about 30 minutes then flickered as stated above. With everything on, I unplugged the HDMI at the 622 for a few seconds and after plugging it back in, no additional problems, yet.

I'm thinking that maybe L359, L358, isn't always the problem, that it may be unit specific.


----------



## Lawood (Jul 29, 2003)

Lawood said:


> I just ran some HDMI tests with two dish receivers a 622 and a 211. Two TV's Mitsubishi 62" DLP and a 42" Samsung DLP. Results were successful on both TV's using the 211 and failed on both TV's with the 622 (no signal detected). 622 level is L359. Will call dish to see what they have to say.
> Wonder if it is a coincedence the the 622 may have went bad when the TV was swapped out.


Problem was solved by replacing the 622.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Anyone have experience with a 622 (version??)and a Sony 34XBR960 in HDMI? Would like to know if this will work reliably before jumping off the 811 ship??! If not, I will wait for a newer hardware revision.Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

audiomaster said:


> Anyone have experience with a 622 (version??)and a Sony 34XBR960 in HDMI? Would like to know if this will work reliably before jumping off the 811 ship??! If not, I will wait for a newer hardware revision.Thanks


I have a KD-30XS955 and have had zero problems via HDMI.


----------



## DBS_Derek (Mar 12, 2006)

I installed my replacement receiver last night and so-far-so-good with HDMI. 

I believe the new receiver is an "F" series. The previous receiver was a "C". Knock on wood the HDMI connection will remain reliable. 

The only other problem I have is audio syncing with the ABC HD channel in SF Bay Area. The audio is slightly behind the video. According to the Dish Technician this is a known problem with no ETA.


----------



## michaeltm99 (Jul 30, 2006)

How do you determine the series number of the receiver?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

THere is a sticker on the back of your 622. If you look at the bottom of there sticker there is a long number with a letter at the end. The letter is what is usually referred to. I believe it is under the words "Main board". 

As to the meaning of this letter, I don't think anyone knows for sure, but it has been thought of as either a mother board revision number of a production run identification.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My final letter is "M" ?


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> THere is a sticker on the back of your 622. If you look at the bottom of there sticker there is a long number with a letter at the end. The letter is what is usually referred to. I believe it is under the words "Main board".
> 
> As to the meaning of this letter, I don't think anyone knows for sure, but it has been thought of as either a mother board revision number of a production run identification.


I have had my 622 for almost a month and the letter at the end of the number is an O.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

ITs not the main board number. the VIP622 number probably beginninning with RBER.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

WHat I was saying was that is where that long number is. Personally I don't think it is a board revision because the number various way to much to be a hardware board revision number. This number has changed too quickly. 

I myself have a B & C. I have returned I believe another B and A. Personally I have not seena lot of different between my units.


----------

